# Accucraft 7/8ths Quarry Hunslet



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I received my Accucraft Quarry Hunslet locomotive recently and have now run it several times.
When it was purchased I asked for it to be sent to back to Accucraft England to have it checked for the blow-by problem in the cylinder they had with some of the produced stock.
The back wall was slightly bent in from tight packing and the chimney (stack) needed tightening. 
The first time I steamed up the loco it hucked up a mess of oil and water from the stack at first but I may not have left enough air space in the boiler. I have since been using the blow down valve and this problem seems to have mainly gone. Once the condensed water has removed itself from the cylinders the locomotive runs very smoothly.
I have achieved 30 minutes run time gently on level track with no load on minimal gas and steam regulator. It runs a bit faster forwards than backwards. 
I intend to fit a chuffer which will stop any oil from coming out the top of the stack which did not seem to be much of a problem when only lightly run.
The gas and water tend to run out together, sometimes there is a little gas left, sometimes a little water. 
Overall, I am very happy with the locomotive. 

Andrew










I put silicone tube on the regulator handle because it gets hot on the fingers although I tend to touch the regulator center too.









The displacement lubricator filling point is at the front of the loco 









Lighting up! 









I finally got the blow down valve opened up enough so the correct water level is achieved. 









The gas filler is near the floor so an extension is needed on the butane filling tank 


















Blowing off steam from the safety valve. 









Steam oil running down steam exhaust pipe after running a little.










Eccentrics and valves. The large plugs in the bottom of the cylinders for the optional DJB automatic drain cocks.


----------



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Andrew
The mess when you first fired it would have been due to the blow-by spraying the oil out of the stack. The new, double ringed pistons will have sorted that. If it runs better in reverse than forward it will probably be that the setting of the reverser valve is out. Mine was way out and so was another I have seen. It is easy to correct - just put the reverser lever in reverse and check the position of the reverser valve piston underneath. The engraved line should just be touching the block. If not, then adjust either by loosening the locknut and turning the valve, or loosening the two screws and moving the reversing lever frame.
Cheers
Chris


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Chris, 
My Quarry Hunslet was sent straight back to Accucraft when I bought it at my request. The vendor at that stage was unaware of the problems. 
Not sure if my loco had the problem or not or if it was modified but it seems to be fine now. The first time I think it was just overfilled. It messed while still clearing the cylinders.
I does not seem to spit much oil now but it may if I work it harder. I have one of your Summerlands Chuffers on it's way which will stop any surprises from the chimney. Hot oil in the eye would be no fun. 
It runs faster forward but thanks for the info I will check the valve settings.


Summerlands Chuffers

Andrew


----------

